# اثاث منزلى انتريهات باستايلات جديدة والوان جذابة



## محمد حسن (16 يونيو 2011)

*اثاث منزلى انتريهات باستايلات جديدة والوان جذابة
اكسبت فرنتشر تقديم كل ما هو جديد ومميز للأسرة المصرية بارقى موديلات الاثاث
اختار موديلك بنفسك
جميع الصور المعروضه من انتاجنا
أكسبت فرنتشر
انضم للصفوه والمتميزين
عملاؤنا بجميع محافظات مصر
استعداد تام لتجهيز وفرش المنازل والفيلات والشاليهات والفنادق والقرى السياحيه والشركات
اتصل بنا لتصبح عميلنا
ادخل الى موقعنا وشاهد مئات الموديلات فان انتاجنا متجدد ومتتالي
انضم لجروب اكسبت فرنتشر بالفيس بوك عبر الرابط بالاسفل
اسعار لا تقبل المنافسه
نحن نثق بمنتجاتنا
استعداد تام للتصدير الى جميع انحاء العالم
من مصنعنا لمنزلكم بدون وسيط
الشحن والتوصيل لجميع المحافظات

انتريه مودرن MM0209
كنبه 3 مقعد مقاس 210 سم
كنبه 2 مقعد مقاس 175 سم
1 قوتيه مقاس 110 سم
خشب زان - سلك وشريط - قماش مستورد
مده التنفيذ : 12 يوم

















انتريه مودرن AB0190
كنبه 3 مقعد مقاس 210 سم
كنبه 2 مقعد مقاس 175 سم
2 قوتيه مقاس 110 سم
خشب زان - سلك وشريط - قماش مستورد
مده التنفيذ : 12 يوم
















ولدينا المزيد
زورا موقعنا لتروا المزيد من منتجاتنا





49ش الرشيد من ش احمد عرابي - نهايه ش وادي النيل - المهندسين



البريد الإلكتروني
[email protected]
البومات الصور من انتاجنا عبر رابط الموقع
accept furniture-مرحبا بكم فى موقع أكسبت فرنتشر للأثاث والديكور
اكسبت فرنتشر على فيس بوك
Home Furniture Showroom | Facebook
اخريطه بالعنوان

http://maps.google.com/maps/ms?hl=ar...C0.005284&z=18​*


----------

